

Distributed Systems with ZeroMQ and Gevent (Presentation) - joshbaptiste
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Distributed-Systems-with-ZeroMQ-and-gevent

======
fzzzy
Excellent talk. I'm really excited that somebody else besides me is advocating
the cooperative switching async approach for other languages besides python
with greenlet.

I've been trying to get something going for JavaScript on top of spidermonkey,
but it's been slow going. A few hacks are available in my github. Some of them
use spidermonkey's generators to cooperate, and this approach will have the
same drawbacks this approach has in python, but this hack with python-
spidermonkey and greenlet is pretty sweet:

<https://github.com/fzzzy/js-actors>

python-spidermonkey is on a really old version of spidermonkey, unfortunately.

Also, node-fibers looks totally sweet:

<https://github.com/laverdet/node-fibers>

Lua has coroutines built in, so I'm guessing this kind of stuff is common
there. I haven't used lua much, though.

Ruby also has cooperative userland threads that could be used to implement a
cooperative async lib. I always wondered why nobody did. I would have, if I
had ever decided to get heavily into ruby.

~~~
progrium
Yes! I don't understand why this hasn't happened in Ruby yet either. It seems
like one of the ideal next places for it to blow up. A coworker is building up
to it, but he's yak shaving by implementing good libuv bindings first. :\

------
boothead
Slides here:
[https://raw.github.com/strangeloop/2011-slides/master/Lindsa...](https://raw.github.com/strangeloop/2011-slides/master/Lindsay-
DistributedGeventZmq.pdf)

Well worth a read and they also lead me to
<https://github.com/progrium/ginkgo> which looks like some very abstractions
for building services like the ones on the talk.

